# 01 fuso 4x4 auto??



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hey all, looking into a 4x4 fuso cabover truck. I did a little research a few years ago, and decided if the right one came up I’d buy it. They’ve been mostly rotted junk, but this one I found is decent. It’s a 01, with relatively low mileage. But it threw me for a loop as it’s auto. Usually they’ve been all 5-6 speed and the auto didnt come later until the FG with the new body style, and I heard they were problematic. Has anyone seen these or used them personally? I just want to know if this auto is also problematic like the later models. I’d love to buy it because being auto, I can even put a guy in it if need be. Any info is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven’t seen that either. I think maybe it could be an import from Australia or something


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> hey all, looking into a 4x4 fuso cabover truck. I did a little research a few years ago, and decided if the right one came up I'd buy it. They've been mostly rotted junk, but this one I found is decent. It's a 01, with relatively low mileage. But it threw me for a loop as it's auto. Usually they've been all 5-6 speed and the auto didnt come later until the FG with the new body style, and I heard they were problematic. Has anyone seen these or used them personally? I just want to know if this auto is also problematic like the later models. I'd love to buy it because being auto, I can even put a guy in it if need be. Any info is appreciated, thank you!


Can't imagine how annoying plowing with an auto on the floor rather than the column would be...

think I'd rather just have the stick

I lived my Fuso for plowing 
Only problem with it was the low gvw


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

I have an 01 fg with auto, one of the best plow trucks I have ever had. Its a beast, hardly ever use 4wd


----------

